# Gas locker capacity in Apache 700



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone fitted bigger cylinders than the two 6kg of Propane that my Apache was supplied with? The handbook says it will take 1 x 6 kg and 1 x 11kg bottles - but space looks tight and before I go to the expense of trading in one of my 6kg bottles for an 11kg one I thought someone on here would know if there is sufficient space.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi kevin

i found the staff at the calor centre, southampton very helpful when i needed to check gas locker capacity. 

even nearer chichester caravans, colden common are always helful and i'm sure they will let you try one of their cylinders.

i find it better to do a physical check rather than rely on someone with the same van saying they squeezed one in. 

mike


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

Hi I agree with Mike most dealers will let you try a cylinder, possibly an empty on in the locker before you part with your money. We did this in South of France when we wanted to try a cube 6Kg in the locker of our Autosleeper Exec. It was possible to fit one cube and a 907 although it was as tight as a sardine in a can. This has saved us lots of money over the pasy 6 years.
Ray.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all, Smiffe I may pop into Colden Commom on Saturday to check. Would still like to know if anyone has been successful with this??

Kevin


----------



## 97194 (Jan 7, 2006)

I've squeezed in 2x 11kg red bottles into my 700 no problem


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Don't know if this is any help - We purchased our Apache 650 in September 02.
Prior to that winter I exchanged the smaller gas bottle supplied for a 13kg Propane - just fits in the locker. A tight squeeze but it lasts a very long time - and frees up half the locker for storage!

Regards.
Gordon


----------

